

Ask HN: has NSA given commercially sensitive info to US companies - lifeisstillgood

The estimates of 35bn loss to cloud companies - does that include the idea that companies might have their secrets handed over to US competitors?<p>Edit : I wanted to say is there any evidence but ran out of chars
======
daviddumenil
They're reported to have fed back to Boeing details of an Airbus bid:
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/820758.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/820758.stm)

------
bleke
I think we should wait for Snowden leak, 99% I guarantee there are this type
evidence. I am more interested in that, is there evidence when stolen secrets
by NSA are patented by US company and then sued original creator.

------
laxk
>The estimates of 35bn loss to cloud companies

Where did you get this info?

~~~
andrewcooke
[https://www.google.cl/search?q=35bn+loss+to+cloud+companies&...](https://www.google.cl/search?q=35bn+loss+to+cloud+companies&oq=35bn+loss+to+cloud+companies)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Thank you - unless I comment in my own submission I never get a prod someone
has commented.

But I must admit its not clear if that 35 bn prices in my concerns or not

